# Termite or safe?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

This may help: http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-resize-photos-post-them-here-110722/
Your linked photos are huge and my slow connection won't let them load.

DM


----------



## VividBlank (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm sorry about that! I've resized and put them as images rather thank links.

If I need any further editing of the pictures please don't hesitate to slap my hand again. xD'


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I am no expert, but that does not look like a termite yo me.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's not a termite----Don't know the name but that's a common thing to find in the woods.

He's lost---send him on his way back outside.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't know what it is, but everyone else is correct-it is not a termite. It's what we call an accidental invader.


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

I concur: Not a termite. Take him back outside where he belongs, and where he'll almost certainly be happier


----------



## VividBlank (Aug 7, 2011)

Ah, that's good to know. Quite a relief!

To update everyone on the little guy, shortly after his photo session I released him back into the night... so I suppose we're both quite happy now 

Thank you all for your help and guidance.


----------

